# Excessive number of Samba processes [SOLVED sorta]

## HotBBQ

Recently I have been having problems with my Samba setup.  It seems that after some period of time there are a large amount of smbd processes running (at least 30).  The shares become in accessible as well.  The init scripts are unable to stop the service as well and I have to use a bit of shell mojo to kill them all at once.  My configuration has not changed since I created them some time ago.  I use a Windows XP machine to transfer files and I'm generally the only person using both machines.  Any ideas?

```

[global]

   workgroup = company name

   server string = Samba Server %v

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   security = share

[public]

   comment = Public data share.

   path = /net/samba/public

   browseable = yes

   writeable = yes

   public = yes

   create mask = 0774

   force group = users

[datasets]

   comment = shared

   path = /net/samba/datasets

   guest ok = yes

   browseable = yes

   writeable = no
```

----------

## Mike Hunt

Which version of samba are you running?

----------

## HotBBQ

I'm using samba-3.2.13-r2 which is the latest from unstable.  I have been doing some investigation into this by running a script that dumps the output of ps to a file every hour.  When I get in to the office in the morning around 7:30 AM the list is huge and I kill all samba processes and restart.  The process log has four or five items in it for the rest work day (I leave around 5:00 PM).  I checked again this morning and yet again the list was huge.  Today, though, I noticed that between 4:00 and 5:00 the list started getting much larger.  I'm trying to determine would could be running during those hours that could cause a problem.

----------

## HotBBQ

Bump.  Still having this issue.  Getting quite annoying.

----------

## krinn

 *HotBBQ wrote:*   

> and I have to use a bit of shell mojo to kill them all at once.

 

you mean some magic text deeply hidden in some rare and hard to find linux manual like :

```
killall -9 smbd
```

----------

## HotBBQ

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *HotBBQ wrote:*   and I have to use a bit of shell mojo to kill them all at once. 
> 
> you mean some magic text deeply hidden in some rare and hard to find linux manual like :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you for being utterly useless.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mike Hunt

Hey HotBBQ, in your first post, is that your entire smb.conf?

and what up when you run netstat -tap | grep CLOSE_WAIT  :Question: 

----------

## HotBBQ

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

> Hey HotBBQ, in your first post, is that your entire smb.conf?
> 
> and what up when you run netstat -tap | grep CLOSE_WAIT 

 

Yeah that's the entire thing.  I only use the samba server for a small group of software guys to use as a shared network drive.  I'll get the info up here tomorrow.

----------

## HotBBQ

I did an emerge -e world and my problem hasn't surfaced in a few days.  I'm going to mark as solved, but I wish I knew what it was.

----------

